# Possible New Feat



## astriemer (Jan 25, 2005)

How does this sound for a feat.

Personal Spellcaster
You are particularly good at casting spells on yourself.
Benefits: You are able to create signature spells with a range of personal and a target of you. These signature spells have a reduced MP cost of 2 points (to a minimum of 0 for a cantrip effect). All other spells you cast have an increased MP cost of 1 point.

This feat would allow the EoM spellcasters to more easily simulate some of the core spells that only affect the caster. I added the increased MP cost for other spells because the benefit seem too good by itself.

Should it apply only to a single spell list? If so, would you remove the increased MP cost to other spells?

Here is another version

Personal Spellcaster (v.2)
You are particularly good at casting spells on yourself.
Benefits: You are able to create signature spells with a range of personal and a target of you. These signature spells have a reduced MP cost of 1 point (to a minimum of 0 for a cantrip effect).
Special: This feat can be taken multiple times and the effects stack.


----------



## dekrass (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool idea. I like the second one better, but I don't know if you should be able to take it multiple times. 
It could allow amazingly powerful abjure and infuse spells for little to no cost.


----------



## astriemer (Jan 25, 2005)

dekrass said:
			
		

> Cool idea. I like the second one better, but I don't know if you should be able to take it multiple times.
> It could allow amazingly powerful abjure and infuse spells for little to no cost.




If you consider feats little or no cost.

Perhaps put a limit on the number of times it could be taken.

Add...
The MP cost of spell cannot be reduced to less than 1/2 the original cost using this feat (round down).


----------



## dekrass (Jan 26, 2005)

astriemer said:
			
		

> Add...
> The MP cost of spell cannot be reduced to less than 1/2 the original cost using this feat (round down).




I think that would take care of the worst of my fears. The feat sounds even better now.


----------

